# Craftsman 9HP starter issue



## mtamaku (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello:
I have a Craftsman 27" C950-52420 model, I trired to start the engine with the electric starter switch for first time this winter. It crancked the engine and then now it is not doing that. I only get some noise of some parts moving but that big cranck is not there anymore. Is that due to may be starter is gone or some belt that starts the engine inside broken ? This one has Tecumseh 9HP 4 cycle engine. The other thing was I changed the oil just before the start. How do I ensure that it is not the starter. I do get some noise when that red button is pressed and not completely dead.
Did I pressed the button too long ?

Please help the new member here.

I would really appreciate your time.

Thank you.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You could also just do a search and find your problem solved here or youtube. http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...iscussion/7242-electric-starter-sticking.html

You should check to make sure the starter is bolted down tight to the engine.

The starter gear directly contacts the inside of the flywheel. There is no belt or anything else involved in the starters operation.

If you remove the starter you can put a little lubrication on the shaft the starter gear spins on. When you press the starter button the starter motor starts to spin and the gear is pushed out to the end of the shaft to engage the flywheel. As they get older the lube can dry up and then the gear doesn't extend properly and all you hear is a much lighter buzz from the starter motor spinning very fast without turning the engine.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Are you able to spin the engine with the recoil starter? Double check your oil level, to full is almost as bad as to low. Try removing the starter from the engine and see if it will spin. You could have damaged the starter if you ran it continuously for to long.


----------



## mtamaku (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello:
Any suggestion on what lubrication to use ? would engine oil work or needs a special brand or something ?

I will have to open up and see what is happening. It sounds like both may be lubricatrion on shaft of low oil as I changed the oil recently from the completly drained engine from the summer time. I will update you guys how it goes. 

But good to know that it is fixable and not that the engine is dead.

Those DOnyboy vids are excellent source !!

Thanks you so much for help here. Really Appreciated.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For the starter shaft synthetic wheel bearing grease, just enough for a light film. I've had an intermittent problem with my Troys starter not engaging and last night in the zero degree weather it was just too cold to try and spread grease so I put a couple drops of engine oil on the shaft and worked it a bit and put a couple more until it looked wet. This summer when I can use my fingers I'll apply a bit of grease.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would stick with oil and not grease.


----------

